# OEM Center Caps



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody know where one would get 4 brand new Cruze LTZ rim center caps (*OEM*) with the gold colored bow tie in the middle instead of the ones with chome? Thanks, and all legit answers leading to the real OEM gold bow tie center caps for the LTZ wheels will be mostly appreciated!


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

well all i can say is check with you dealer, check ebay and do a Google search and i am sure you can find what your looking for...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

dannylightning said:


> well all i can say is check with you dealer, check ebay and do a Google search and i am sure you can find what your looking for...


Yeah, I've done all those things except checking with my local dealer due to me not owning the car yet. Plan on buying the 2013 Cruze when it hits the lot. Just wanted to have some things in order in advance. It seems like the center caps are all chrome now and I actually like the caps with the gold bowties. Also would you or anybody else know if all the center caps are all the same size because I plan on buying the LTZ rims? Thanks


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

sorry i don't know any thing about the center caps, but i would assume they would be the same, don't quote me on that, it is only a guess. i just got one of these about a week ago and i am not all that familiar with the cruze yet. 

the dealer should sell the center caps for the LTZ rims, all the center caps i have seen had the gold bow tie on them even the LTZ models on the lot. so i am sure you could get them from the dealer.. i dont really care for the 17 inch chrome rims that came on the eco, i like chrome but they are quite boring. the LTZ rims look allot nicer IMO


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

dannylightning said:


> sorry i don't know any thing about the center caps, but i would assume they would be the same, don't quote me on that, it is only a guess. i just got one of these about a week ago and i am not all that familiar with the cruze yet.
> 
> the dealer should sell the center caps for the LTZ rims, all the center caps i have seen had the gold bow tie on them even the LTZ models on the lot. so i am sure you could get them from the dealer.. i dont really care for the 17 inch chrome rims that came on the eco, i like chrome but they are quite boring. the LTZ rims look allot nicer IMO


No worries man! Yeah, I'm not fan of the Eco rims either or chrome rims for that matter, personally. The LTZ rims are the best rims out there in my book, but the 17" rims on the 2012 2LT's are in a close 2nd.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

dannylightning said:


> ... i dont really care for the 17 inch chrome rims that came on the eco, i like chrome but ... the LTZ rims look a lot nicer IMO


Ditto here, and agreed.


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

when ever i need new tires i may just get a tire and rim package and than throw some snow tires on the stock rims, that is if i can afford to do so at the time.


----------



## ScarletFever (May 9, 2012)

That's what I'm doing Danny. Winter tires on the stock 16's. Then I got some 17's off a Sonic. My problem now is that my center caps from my 16's don't snap as tight on the Sonic 17's as on the Cruze 16's they came with. It's actually a different part#. And the dealer wants $20 a piece for 'em! Are there any auto parts stores out there that sell center caps I can throw on there? Not that picky, just practical. thanks!


----------

